# Proto's warp of Chaos



## Protocol117 (Mar 18, 2015)

Hey guys! came here from youtube just the other day and had a look around. Alot of great artists here so I figured I would throw some of my work into the mix and see what you all think of it. I’m planning on getting myself a digital tablet when I can afford it, but until then it’s all Graphite for me! Been drawing as long as I can remember but have just recently thought about it as a career choice. Maybe I can make something of it, I love to create, so it seems a perfect fit, although apparently very difficult to get into. Any pointers on getting started are much appreciated.

First thing i’ve ever done from concept to paint. Done with a right handed mouse (and i’m left handed) so please be gentle. lol












I’ve also got alot of sketches as well, this is what i’ve been doing my whole life essentially, but hopefully soon I will start really learning color.
















































Some of these were taken with my phone, but until I get a scanner you gotta make due ya know? Feedback is very much welcome!



Thanks for looking.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Welcome to the ArtistForum. You are talented. Enjoyed viewing you pictures.


----------



## cjm1972 (Mar 5, 2015)

Nice work, welcome to the forum.


----------



## Protocol117 (Mar 18, 2015)

Thanks! Good to be here.


----------

